# need replacement data plate



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

My data plate on the firewall was stolen (not to be confused with the VIN tag on the dash or the door jamb).

Who makes the best reproduction data plates?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

GTO & Pontiacs - TRIM TAGS


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Under the circumstance that your car has not had its original body tag since you've owned it, you will need to research a good array of same body style Pontiac A-bodys out of the same assembly plant. The BODY numbers were organized by Sports Coupe, 2 door hardtop, and convertible. From original cowl tag info recorded from nearly a hundred '67 Kansas City GTO's and LeMans, the body numbers were only specific to the last two digits of the body style. For instance, GTO hardtops and LeMans hardtops did not fall into separate tallys of body numbers, but their BODY numbers were intermixed. Once you identify several '66 same body style LeMans or GTO's built out of the same assembly plant, that were built slightly before your car and slightly after your car, then you can effectively extrapolate a BODY number. 

Nearly all of the rest of the information needed can be derived from info decoded from the copy of the original invoice, available through PHS. Cars built out of the home Pontiac plant, Kansas City plant, and Framingham plant will have accessory codes that will be embossed on the bottom line of the trim tag (cowl tag). If the car is a one owner, never been messed with, the accessory codes are easy to note. Any other codition, the correct accessory codes are best derived from the PHS info. If the '64-67 was built out of the Fremont plant or Baltimore plant, the info imprinted on the lower lines is going to be a little more "fun" to derive. 

For anyone going through the lost or obliterated cowl tag situation on Pontiacs out of the following assembly plants, feel free and contact me, 
as have extensive original cowl tag/VIN/build info on the following:

-'67 Kansas City VIN K
-'68 Arlington
-'69 Arlington (Only info on Grand Prixs, went through this situation on a 390 horse GP)
-'71 Fremont build T-37,LeMans, LeMans Sport, GTO
-'71 Pontiac Plant build T-37, LeMans, LeMans Sport, GTO
-'71 Norwood build Firebird, Formula, TransAm
-'72 Norwood build Firebird, Formula, TransAm (& Camaro's)


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

I had the same problem, data plate has been missing on my 67 forever. Never bothered looking to replace it cuz it's staying right where it is.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great info.

I'm attaching the only picture of the tag that I have - unfortunately it was taken at an angle just prior to the paint work.

I do have the PHS docs. My car was built at the Fremont plant. How do I decode the History Card to find the manufacturing date?

I've also attached an illustration from the PHS docs that shows the shape. Is this a generic shape for the doc, or the actual shape of the tag for my car?

Can you nudge me forward, by letting me know more specifically what to hunt for?

Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Torpedo, feel free & drop me a PM with an email address & i can transcribe what Fremont built '67 GTO cowl tag /VIN info I have & explain the format. Sure wish your '67 was a Kansas City built car, as with the pages and pages of original info i have, could fairly easily put together an approximation of the body number & number after the body build date. 

From the original billing card and highlighted PHS info...
Does your '67 GTO have a factory vinyl top? What color?
What is the original color of the exterior?
What color of interior, say, black Strato buckets? Parchment Strato buckets? black buckets with optional headrests? factory Strato bench seat, what color?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Pinion Head,
Tried to send you a PM but your mailbox is full. Won't accept anything new until you delete some messages.

Shooter


----------

